# loading for 30-06



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

when reloading .30-06 do you use 30 caliber bullets with a .308 diameter.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

yup


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

You'd better!

:beer:


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

That would be good idea!


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

biggamehunter69 said:


> when reloading .30-06 do you use 30 caliber bullets with a .308 diameter.


u need to get urself a book!!! please dont try to reload ammo without a book.


----------



## Militant Tiger (Dec 13, 2005)

you'll shoot your eye out, kid


----------

